

The 50 Greatest Gadgets of the Past 50 Years (PC World) - PebblesHD
http://www.pcworld.com/article/123950/the_50_greatest_gadgets_of_the_past_50_years.html

======
PebblesHD
Not entirely on topic but fascinating, and great to see so many of the things
I grew up with.

